# listen to METAL songs and rate them



## LordScott

I want you to post songs, and I will listen to them and rate them. but you guys gotta rate when i post stuff.. now your first order of business is to rate this song. its one of my favorite metal tunes  stay metal my friends






my mission- to get some more metal bands in the limelight.. more fans means more tours


----------



## enzo

6.5/10

Hope this counts. My favourite song in this genre (whatever it may be classed as).


----------



## LordScott

enzo said:


> 6.5/10
> 
> Hope this counts. My favourite song in this genre (whatever it may be classed as).


6/10


----------



## enzo

Guess you've heard it before.


----------



## LordScott

^^^ yup


----------



## LordScott

Yes, i know the singer looks a bit out of place


----------



## HTF

6/10






love this band especially after seeing them live


----------



## LordScott

Eluveite-- 5/10


----------



## LordScott

Silentious said:


>


oh hell yeah!!! damian king!!


----------



## HTF




----------



## LordScott

Enjoy


----------



## LordScott

HTF said:


>


hell yeah! i love me some skeletonwitch 8/10

p.s i love your sig.. charles manson is a bro


----------



## HTF

LordScott said:


> hell yeah! i love me some skeletonwitch 8/10
> 
> p.s i love your sig.. charles manson is a bro


you and me both! they are insane live!

thanks..


----------



## HTF

nice thread by the way... im liking it


----------



## LordScott

thanks bro  give this song a go


----------



## LordScott

and also. i made this one because all the other people in the other thread like "post a song and rate them x/10" they would give my metal bad scores and it would bother me


----------



## HTF

sinbreed- 7/10 pretty good.. 

ahh ya.. everyone is probably used to the "mainstream" stuff..


----------



## LordScott

HTF said:


> sinbreed- 7/10 pretty good..
> 
> ahh ya.. everyone is probably used to the "mainstream" stuff..


post more man... i wont bite


----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## LordScott

^^^ <3 <3 <3 Olaf!! 10/10


----------



## talisman

OP score: 7/10


----------



## HTF

forefather - 7/10


----------



## HTF




----------



## LordScott

^^ is that folk metal? 7/10 i like some folk metal


----------



## LordScott

listen to this one guys.. and goat*****. an easy 8/10


----------



## LordScott

im hungry for more of your posts guys


----------



## HTF

elvenking - 6/10


----------



## LordScott

Job For A Cowboy-- 6.6/10
Thrash Metal!!!! <3


----------



## HTF

sacred reich - 7.5/10


----------



## LordScott

Ive heard that before soo an automatic score of 7.5/10


----------



## Tentative

7.5/10 Arjen Lucassen!  He actually lives in my hometown now. Saw him at the train station just a few months ago.


----------



## xTKsaucex

I was in the process of rating the guy above your one, but you got in there first. But yours was decent enough. Not my type of metal though so 6/10


----------



## LordScott

nice songs guys


----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## HTF




----------



## xTKsaucex

who understands what rating is :roll


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

7/10 I like Behemoth's older stuff better, but that EP wasn't bad. still hate Evangelion though.




[/ this video is sorta a mix of deathcore and techno. If you're not into the false metal stuff, you've been warned


----------



## Fellifax

I'd give The Browning a 4/10 but its also not my style of music at all.


----------



## Voyager

Fellifax said:


>


It's my type of metal but I didn't fancy the vocalist that much. 6/10.

How about some Carcass to start up your day:






And people, please use the thread as the OP intended.


----------



## LordScott

carcas... mehhh 5/10


----------



## Voyager

LordScott said:


> Killing Touch - Falling away


That I liked, 7.5/10.

Some Sabaton for you:


----------



## Tentative

7.5/10


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

8/10. Reppin' my Penetralia shirt right now actually. I loved The Arrival, definitely one of my favorite Hypocrisy albums.




Brand new Allegaeon.


----------



## LordScott

nice song fitzpatrick- 6/10
heres one for ya, its a bit slower.. but still good


----------



## Roscoe

7/10 noice


----------



## Tentative

8/10


----------



## LordScott

^^ oh my god nice 7/10
Enjoy


----------



## Tentative

7/10


----------



## LordScott

6.9/10-- edguy


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Tentative said:


> 7/10


9/10


----------



## LordScott

7.2/10


----------



## Tentative

Warhead - 5.5/10

Magic Kingdom - 7/10, that music video is really cringe-worthy, though. :b


----------



## Venkska

sick guitar rift 9/10, posted this in the other thread but it's more appropriate here


----------



## Tentative

Rockin' 8.5/10


----------



## LordScott

metal!! 8.3/10


----------



## LordScott

My mission is to get you guys to like newer bands.. to share your love for your favorite bands


----------



## Voyager

5/10, a bit flat imo.

Insomnium:


----------



## T-Bone




----------



## T-Bone

I give the Russian circles song one star for the fact it wasn't horrible. But it surely wasn't heavy metal :|

How do i post a video instead of a link?


----------



## Voyager

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I give the Russian circles song one star for the fact it wasn't horrible. But it surely wasn't heavy metal :|
> 
> How do i post a video instead of a link?


Take the yqkOWZYiYb8 part from 



, and put it in 




Hope that helps.

Oh and please rate the song above your own post, before you post a new song.


----------



## Tentative

Love me some Insomnium!

_Through The Shadows_ - 9/10 

Awesome Testament track.

_Sins Of Omission_ - 9/10

Here's some fresh material for you guys:


----------



## AussiePea

^^ Heard that song first time the other day, Melbourne troupe, AMAZING. 9/10.


----------



## Tentative

9/10, one of my favorite Opeth songs. Lots of good stuff coming out of Melbourne, it seems. Personally looking forward to Be'lakor's new album release in a few weeks. :b

More fresh material:


----------



## T-Bone

7/10 for In Mourning. I like how they combined death, doom, and the progressive Opeth vibe.

James Murphy is an awesome guitarist who has been in bands such as Obituary and Testament. Instrumental song.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

8/10
that was way more melodic than I thought it would be, almost reminded me of the band Shadows Fall in parts (of all the Massachussettes Metalcore bands, they're by far my favorite). I've never been huge into guitarists' solo projects, but James Murphy has some serious skill and luckily he doesn't waste it on boring solos that go no where but actually complex and awesome melodies.


----------



## LordScott

7/10 it wass cool


----------



## njodis

5/10 - not really my kind of metal.


----------



## LordScott

^^ 5/10... for real,.. didnt like the voice. sounded like "BLEHHSHDDISDDKSJDKSNDKDISDIuiriueir"


----------



## T-Bone

Sargeist 6.5/10 love Black Metal but not that band particularly 
Orion's Reign 5/10 synths are too loud, and don't go well with the music. don't like the typical power metal style vocals. just my opinion though.

give it a shot, give ya a dollar if you listen to the entire song.


----------



## LordScott

7/10
wheres my dollar?


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

6.5/10
I prefer Arsis' first album and the Diamond for Disease EP over their newer stuff any day.


----------



## Tentative

Nice. 9/10


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Aeternus - 9/10. I've heard a lot of black metal, but for some reason I've never listened to this band (though I've known of them for awhile). The atmosphere of this song is otherworldly and _truly_ epic (not wimpy epic like so much power metal), and the songwriting is varied and intriguing, with some awesome harsh _and_ clean vocals (and I usually don't like clean vocals with aggressive metal). Bravo.


----------



## Venkska

8/10


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Kalmah - 8.5/10. Kalmah are one of my favorite melodeath bands, and Heroes To Us is the first song I heard by them, and I was hooked. Though I do slightly prefer Pekka's deep vocals.


----------



## T-Bone

kalmah gets 8/10 melodeath at its best....or at least they were. still like the older stuff.swamplord, they will return, and swampsong were all great.
deathevokation 7/10 
into eternity....hmm...4/10 sorry

I've liked this band for some time. They don't get enough listeners. Industrial black metal? I dunno..but the cd is GREAT.


----------



## Venkska

7/10 not the biggest fan of black metal but those guys sound pretty good


----------



## Tentative

9/10 Surtur Rising's not my favorite Amon Amarth album by any means, but it was still a very strong effort. Very consistent band. Doesn't seem to get old either.


----------



## T-Bone

8/10 
Slumber was pretty good, too bad they're not around anymore. Reminds me so much of "Brave Murder Day" era Katatonia.


----------



## LordScott

Here is a creation that i made... keep in mind im not very good with instruments on the computer so this is all i can do.. let me know what you think
note: yes I know it repeats alot.. but that was a couple years ago

__
https://soundcloud.com/deviantlyhandsome%2Fguitar-song


----------



## Voyager

Sounds decent for something that you made at home a couple of years ago, quite short though and as you said a bit repetitive.






edit: and yes the last four minutes of it is of the forest, birds singing and the fire cracking :b. So skip that part if you're in a hurry.


----------



## LordScott

Voyager said:


> Sounds decent for something that you made at home a couple of years ago, quite short though and as you said a bit repetitive.


thanks.. adhd also has a factor in it, its hard to make music..

the song you posted is excellent- 8/10


----------



## LordScott




----------



## T-Bone

good job man, now all you need is a some instruments.


----------



## LordScott

SomebodyWakeME said:


> good job man, now all you need is a some instruments.


wutchu talkin bout willis? i had drums and a guitar.. i need a bass and piano. and possibly a flute

7/10


----------



## LordScott




----------



## T-Bone

6/10 Pretty good except the 3 min wait to get to music...and the female vocals ehh

What's this? American black metal? the hell you say!....


----------



## LordScott

I liked that ^^ 7/10


----------



## T-Bone

Sorry i thought it was one of those computer programs, my bad.


----------



## Tentative

7/10

Well...this is different. Found it last night.


----------



## LordScott

^^ Pretty Weird... 6/10


----------



## Tentative




----------



## LordScott

woah woah woah! that blew me away 10/10


----------



## T-Bone

Edge of Sanity is killer 9/10. I loved the first Crimson cd.
Scorpions is great too 7/10

classic doom...


----------



## Tentative

Beautiful track. 9/10


----------



## LordScott

Sexy^^ 7/10




(not really to metal but is a metal band) you prolly wont like but give it a chance


----------



## Tentative

Dude, I loved that. I was feeling like absolute **** and that cheered me up so much, lol. The lyrics...:b If this isn't about anal sex, I don't know what it's about. :rofl Thanks. :b 8/10

This video seems to cheer me up sometimes as well:


----------



## LordScott

yup it is about anal sex


----------



## ApathyDivine

Haha, I love the beginning of that Swashbuckle song!(listened to the track on something else) Look mommy, a pirate ship!
7.5/10


----------



## LordScott




----------



## Tentative

_Edenecho_ - Kamelot - 6.5/10

_Holy War_ - Iron Mask - 8/10


----------



## LordScott

In Mourning- Monolith- 7.9/10




 (DOOM METAL)


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Candlemass - 9.2/10. One of my favorite bands.


----------



## Voyager

Artillery - 8/10, didn't know about this band, good stuff.


----------



## LordScott

I love that song!! 8/10
now here is an aha song but covered by an awesome metal band


----------



## Tentative

Cool cover. 8/10


----------



## LordScott

5/10 mehhh


----------



## Tentative

Nice. Vikings are the s***. 8.4/10

Here's some more "Rebellion", but it's the title of the song instead of the band's name.


----------



## LordScott

oh ho ho ho 10/10... i got something for ya... im a bit contradicting.. the band rebellion has a cover and it sounds better.. and the guy in :rebellion; wrote clans are marching "Thomas Gottlich"


----------



## Tentative

Ah, I was completely unaware of that...:b Awesome cover, though. A nice variation. 9/10


----------



## LordScott

I love me some 3 inches of blood- 8/10
ok tentative, this song is just for you.. I hope you like it


----------



## Tentative

I liked the sex.  7.5/10


----------



## LordScott

good ol kalmah 7/10
i know ive posted this before but would like to hear your opinion on it


----------



## Tentative

6.8/10 Not the biggest power metal fan, though. :b So tired right now...:yawn

Song that introduced me to Bloodbath:


----------



## LordScott

I love bloodbath 7/10... check out this band, theyre rock/metal. they rock


----------



## T-Bone

6/10 I gotta good laugh outta that one. beyond corny, but i think it was meant to be. Wasn't bad however.






Anyone remember when Dimmu Borgir was a good band? Just in case you forgot..


----------



## LordScott

God Dethroned- 6.9/10-- twas alright


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

5/10 for scorpions, I never was really big into their classic 80's stuff and I'm not too well-versed in their discography, but that song sounded like it was recent... too recent. definitely wasn't digging the industrial vibe in those riffs. I think I prefer their older stuff.
these guys are sorta metal... it's like a mix of hardcore punk, classic rock,and black metal.


----------



## Tentative

8.5/10 Hadn't heard of them before, but nice sound.


----------



## Fellifax

Alchemist is pretty good. 7/10


----------



## LordScott

Inquisition- 7/10





this is one of the first metal songs i have ever heard.. i credit this band for getting me into metal \m/


----------



## Voyager

*5.5/10*, not my cup of tea.

Here's another official video for y'all:


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

7.5/10
The new Eluveitie album RULES. their last couple albums got a little stale on me, but I still listen to Helvetios from time-to-time. This track is definitely not the best song on the new album, but nonetheless, still a great (and refreshing) tune. I got to see them live with Children of Bodom and Revocation back in February, they stole the show... Amazing live performance.


----------



## LordScott

Hail Of Bullets- 6.8/10... mehhhh


----------



## Tentative

7/10


----------



## LordScott

7.2/10


----------



## pancake111

6. It was alright


----------



## T-Bone

6/10...i can't believe was has happened to In Flames. They used to be able to write some killer melodies and top notch metal riffs. Everything before clayman is some of my favorite metal.

This band is called Bal-Sagoth. Stupid uploader didn't include the name of the band.


----------



## LordScott

6.2/10-- twas aiiihht


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

8/10 New Warbringer album was pretty decent, not sure if i like Worlds or the previous album better, but both have a "21st century Slayer" vibe to em.




figured I might as well start plugging the local bands, these guys are from the same town I'm from. their new EP is beyond awesome if you're into modern death metal, I've had this track on repeat in my car for like 3 months now.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

10/10
It is really the perfect metal song


----------



## LordScott

DeathWaltz- 7/10.. i love how it sounds different then most metal


----------



## Venkska

9/10 Hell yeah, I like the sound Rebellion


----------



## LordScott

Woahhh Falkenbach!! Epic!!! 8/10-- try this rebellion song


----------



## Venkska

9/10 Rebellions a good band and I like their viking style the most


----------



## LordScott

7.9/10


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Magic Kingdom - 7.6/10.


----------



## biko

Death- Misanthrope

R.I.P. Chuck Schuldiner


----------



## AussiePea

Not bad not bad 7/10.

Some LOG:


----------



## biko

Ospi said:


> Some LOG:


Nice. 7.5/10

Saw them a few years ago and specifically remember the singer spitting water into the air and it landing on me during this song. eww


----------



## AussiePea

biko said:


> Nice. 7.5/10
> 
> Saw them a few years ago and specifically remember the singer spitting water into the air and it landing on me during this song. eww


Never seen them myself, infact the only heavy metal concert I have been to is Opeth. I do need to though!

A local mob I quite enjoy:


----------



## Voyager

Cool beans, LOG, 8/10, remember seeing them live a few years ago, competent live band indeed.

*edit:* I'm so slow. :b Listening to Parkway Drive now. Nice, 7.5/10.

Some more obscure folk-metal:


----------



## T-Bone

Parkway Drive? 2/10...metalcore? NOOOOOOOOOO  I just can't dig it. It all sounds the same to me, and not my style. To be honest, i don't think it has any place in metal. I don't wanna sound like one of those "elitist metalheads" but metalcore, and deathcore are indeed _not_ metal.

heres some metal...


----------



## Voyager

Nice, haven't seen much BM in this thread so far, liking the melodic parts.... 8.5/10 seems to be in order.

Posting this one more for my own silly amusement than anything else :


----------



## T-Bone

7/10 I like that song no matter who's covering it.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

9/10
Necrophobic rules, I love the intro to this song, The slaughter of Baby Jesus... got yelled at by our teacher/Christian radio nazi when I tried to play that song on air last year.


----------



## LordScott

6/10-- mehhhhhh


----------



## T-Bone

Nevermore f*ckin A 9/10


----------



## LordScott

nice 8/10


----------



## T-Bone

6/10...replace that singer you gotta 7.

i hate to do this to you all but this is simply one of the MOST BADASS songs ever written and recorded. nobody needs to mention how much they suck now because we all know...


----------



## LordScott

SomebodyWakeME said:


> 6/10...replace that singer you gotta 7.
> 
> i hate to do this to you all but this is simply one of the MOST BADASS songs ever written and recorded. nobody needs to mention how much they suck now because we all know...


how could you say that? Mac was the best.. may he rest in peace 
5/10 i dont really like metallica


----------



## T-Bone

i've been listening to metal for years and i don't know who Mac is nor do i care to ever know lol...

8/10 Oh yeah that Dio and thrash metal mix. good sound.


----------



## biko

^ 6/10 The intro and end bother me. Sounds sloppy but maybe it's my crap speakers.

Anyone else watch Metalocalypse? A lot of Dethklok's songs are pretty good in my opinion, probably because the drummer is from DEATH and I love him


----------



## LordScott

Dethklok nuff said 10/10


----------



## minimized

biko said:


> ^ 6/10 The intro and end bother me. Sounds sloppy but maybe it's my crap speakers.
> 
> Anyone else watch Metalocalypse? A lot of Dethklok's songs are pretty good in my opinion, probably because the drummer is from DEATH and I love him


DETHKLOK

Oh shh, I was supposed to be lurking this thread. Epic thread btw. :lurk


----------



## LordScott

sprode said:


> DETHKLOK
> 
> Oh shh, I was supposed to be lurking this thread. Epic thread btw. :lurk


cough.... you didnt rate the song i posted damn it


----------



## LordScott

Meshugga-- 7.10... and damnit it ohionick you have to rate the above song


----------



## T-Bone

5/10 to both songs...lordscott you like singers who sound like they are being violated. i see a pattern....j/k


----------



## LordScott

Soo what if i like singers that sound like that? its one of my preferences.. i also like the harsh vocals like rebellion... also your song sounds low quality like a demo.. 5/10.. no offence


----------



## T-Bone

......6/10


----------



## LordScott

Obituary is some bit-hin tunes! 7/10
heres a high pitched guy..


----------



## T-Bone

6.5/10 I'm still not diggin those vocals but what can i do? The music is killer man....


----------



## Voyager

I love how different styles and preferences clash in this thread.









Now back to business, Dismember - 7/10.

Some new Sabaton:


----------



## T-Bone

6/10
i don't normally post videos but here ya go


----------



## LordScott

6/10.. couldnt understand what the hell he was saying.. the girl in the video was cute


----------



## Voyager

7/10, it was alright.


----------



## LordScott

haha. nice saw blade cymbal. 7/10


----------



## Voyager

6.5/10, dude you must really love Rebellion, think you posted 10 of their songs already.


----------



## LordScott

Voyager said:


> 6.5/10, dude you must really love Rebellion, think you posted 10 of their songs already.


yup. theyre probably my favorite.. they were there for me in a difficult time for me in my life.. the music just resonates within me and it makes me happy.
and i love me some moonsorrow- 7.5/10


----------



## JGreens

It's just not my thing, 3/10 - at that's being generous if I'm honest. I do prefer faster, more aggressive vocals. I thought this was a nice change from the old Nightwish when I first heard it and it only grows (But I'm such more into Mastodon & Megadeth)


----------



## Voyager

6/10 Aye, it ^ works, but I still miss the old Nightwish, Tarja made the overall sound of the band so epic through her lyric soprano.


----------



## Tentative

7.5/10

An instrumental:


----------



## biko

ehh 2/10. boring for me no offense... I like more technical stuff.

another instrumental:


----------



## LordScott

good ol death 7/10.. heres an elvenking song thats heavy!!!


----------



## Tentative

6/10


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

9.2/10 - I'm not a fan of death metal, but that is quality stuff right there.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

8/10
I think I remember looking these guys up years ago when I went on a huge Crossover thrash binge back in high school. kinda reminded me of a mix between metallica and Sacred reich.


----------



## LordScott

Arsis!!!! 10/10 theyre one of my first metal bands ever!... dont yell at me but its another rebellion song.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

7.3/10


----------



## biko

8/10


----------



## LordScott

6/10- sounded like a demo


----------



## Tentative

One of my favorite Nevermore songs from my favorite Nevermore album. :b 9.5/10


----------



## LordScott

nice song 8/10 ^^.. now this song I posted is a demo. its not tradionall metal but sounds cool.


----------



## Tentative

Nice. Would love to hear higher quality stuff by them. :b 8/10


----------



## LordScott

Inflames 7.8/10.. here ya go man. heres another band he was in. another demo.. sounds amazing


----------



## Tentative

Ah, ok, nice. I think I like the other band better. :b Though, the sound quality is much higher on this track. 7/10

New Paradise Lost track:


----------



## LordScott

mehh 7/10.. here is my friends band, Ive loved them ever since i heard them.. they have one album and they are from the area.. best opening band i have ever heard, and they are quite unknown... they are rock.. so be gentle


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

hmm... 6/10, not the stuff I'd usually listen to but that classic rock vibe sounded pretty commendable




I've been listening to this band all day... mainly this particular song.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Suidakra - 8.9/10. Wow, wasn't aware of these guys. Thanks.


----------



## LordScott

I like that A.R.G- 8/10... now time for some ol school thrash..


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

8.4/10


----------



## Death from Behind

7/10


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

6/10. Not big on black metal.


----------



## Voyager

7/10, interesting.


----------



## Ironpain

8/10 sounds like an epic battle song, I feel like taking a sword and riding my horse into battle lol.

I'm going really old school here and I mean old school lol





 this is the song that started it all for the epic group Megadeth. I know really old school, I love the intro to this.


----------



## Tentative

Sexy. 8.5/10

Video:





Full version:


----------



## PaysageDHiver

7.5/10.


----------



## LordScott

7/10


----------



## Special

*SENTENCED*





One of the best metal love songs(love the lyrics)










*MADE OF HATE*


----------



## LordScott

Special... you have to rate the above song... or no one will rate yours


----------



## Special

I rate it 2/10
Not really my type of song...

I didn't want to be mean...


----------



## LordScott

sentenced neoprene- 3/10
could not hear what he was saying..


----------



## Special

Lol seems we have different tastes in music.
I'm not feeling the music you are posting.

By the way it's "nepenthe" not neoprene....

I don't give a **** about the ratings, just check out the music I posted and see if you enjoy it man, I've checked out all the other music people posted...In flames and Eluvitie for example were bands I already knew.

Anyway, who cares what others think of the music, what matters is what you think.


PS: in your signature says "if you try to win, your probably gonna lose"
Just letting you know your is different from you're.:b


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Warhead - 8/10.


----------



## Voyager

9/10, hell yeah, had to listen twice.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Nile - 7.4/10. Can anyone recommend death metal with more of a focus on riffs and less blast beats. Or would it not be death metal anymore at that point?


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Nile - 7.4/10. Can anyone recommend death metal with more of a focus on riffs and less blast beats. Or would it not be death metal anymore at that point?


8.5/10- No more Color is definitely my favorite coroner album. damn, those guys were ahead of their time... to answer your question I may need you to define "riffs" a bit better, like as in guitar melodies/solos or just riffs as in "heavy" rhythms and whatnot.




this^ band isn't a very good example of either style of death metal I was mentioning, but I have been obsessed with this band for the better part of a week now.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Rotting Christ - 8/10. Damn, these guys are sick. Love it. And disregard my death metal comment. I realized I was basically just picturing death/thrash like early Sepultura, which i'm already familiar with.


----------



## T-Bone

i give that rotting christ a 6/10. They used to be so badass...back around the time of "triarchy of the lost lovers" cd. they're using the same riffs and leads throughout the entire songs these days.

desaster 7/10

this sounds like andromeda,dream theater, and mushuggah all in one


----------



## Tentative

Rotting Christ - 8.5/10 Love.
Desaster - 7/10
Gru - 8/10


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

7.5/10 my favorite track off Demigod. just makes me wanna punch something.




clean singing alert** anyone familiar with Scar Symmetry should be able to tell who this suprise guest vocalist is...


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Disarmonia Mundi - 7.2/10.


----------



## Tentative

Awesome. 9/10


----------



## BoneAndDream

Beyond Creation- The Aura
it's beautiful 9/10


----------



## T-Bone

i liked that 7.5/10


----------



## leave me alone

Nokturnal Mortum 9/10 - NM is among my top3 BM bands. 
Asmodeus 8/10 - band I never heard of, but it was pretty good.. might give it another listen





A bit of an oldschool sound.


----------



## LordScott

Overkill 8/10 \m/


----------



## PaysageDHiver

7/10; not my type of metal, but a pretty good song.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

9/10 that is possibly my favorite Amon Amarth song ever.. It's a hard choice between that, Releasing Surtur's Fire, Runes to my memory, and Annihilation of Hammerfest.




these guys are essentially Fleshgod Apocalypse's less-appreciated (yet more talented) older brother.


----------



## Voyager

7.5/10


----------



## Tentative

Hour Of Penance - 8/10
Sarke - 8/10


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

7/10- I haven't listened to Necrophagist's first album entirely, but I like it alot more than Epitaph, less of the never ending solos and alot more chuggery.


----------



## T-Bone

Onesize Fitzpatrick said:


> 7/10- I haven't listened to Necrophagist's first album entirely, but I like it alot more than Epitaph, less of the never ending solos and alot more chuggery.


thulcandra 7/10 Can you say DISSECTION - SOMBERLAIN?! Obvious Dissection wannabe band, but i sorta like that because their legacy must go on. Dissection is the best swedish black/death metal ever!


----------



## LordScott

nice song 7/10


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Onesize Fitzpatrick said:


> 9/10 that is possibly my favorite Amon Amarth song ever.. It's a hard choice between that, Releasing Surtur's Fire, Runes to my memory, and Annihilation of Hammerfest.


\m/ \m/

The Crusher is my favorite AA album.


----------



## LordScott

GOD DAMNIT Paysage.... you have to rate the song above.. no lurking


----------



## LordScott

* NO LURKERS
* Rate The Song Above
*Post Songs


----------



## T-Bone

LordScott said:


> * NO LURKERS
> * Rate The Song Above
> *Post Songs


lol chill out metal bro.....ill rate it. 5/10 burned out on rebellion.


----------



## LordScott

SomebodyWakeME said:


> lol chill out metal bro.....ill rate it. 5/10 burned out on rebellion.


whaattever.. these people should have rated my song.. instead of blowing me off and rating someone elses song.. that was rude as hell


----------



## LordScott




----------



## Tentative

Interesting. 7/10


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

8.5/10- I've got Zonaria's first album on my ipod and it's pretty enjoyable all the way through, really picking up like a more epic Hypocrisy vibe from their sound... I'm gonna have to hunt their second album down now I think.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

SomebodyWakeME said:


> thulcandra 7/10 Can you say DISSECTION - SOMBERLAIN?! Obvious Dissection wannabe band, but i sorta like that because their legacy must go on. Dissection is the best swedish black/death metal ever!


I was wondering what you'd think of that band. Yeah, they're pretty much the reincarnation of Dissection, even the album covers look identical to Storm of the Light's Bane... they actually covered that Dissection song on their first album.


----------



## T-Bone

8/10 that was some good melodic death.

but yea, i like Thulcandra. I posted them a while back on the thread i believe.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Deceased - 9/10 WHAAAA?? How in the HELL haven't I heard of these guys before. Awesome.


----------



## PaysageDHiver

LordScott said:


> GOD DAMNIT Paysage.... you have to rate the song above.. no lurking


You didn't mention that up-front as one of the rules, so cool it.


----------



## Northern Lights

Attomica - 7.5/10






Primordial are one of my favourite bands. The video above is a bit annoying, but it nonethless did have the best sound quality I could find on youtube.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Primordial - 8.5/10. I could never quite get into those guys, but they're awesome.


----------



## LordScott

thrashtildeath.. you have awesome taste in music 8/10.. here is a song from a band I use to be obsessed with but not to much anymore


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Dark Moor - 6/10. Hmm, I like their older stuff more.


----------



## Northern Lights

5/10
Somehow they did not convince me. Don't like the sound too much...


----------



## LordScott

7/10


----------



## Blasphemy

2/10


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Your link didn't work, Blasphemy.


----------



## Blasphemy

7/10

oops, sorry about that.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

6.4/10. Interesting. Don't think i've ever heard anything quite like that before.


----------



## Voyager

7.5/10


----------



## LordScott

Blasphemy said:


> 2/10


. Are you serious 2/10????


----------



## LordScott

Voyager 6/10


----------



## Tentative

No song posted, so I shall rate Voyager's song again. 8/10 Very nice. Hadn't heard of them before.

Slayer, 'cause I can:






Saw them yesterday, and they were amazing. I caught Dave Lombardo's signature drumstick. Happy; it was an awesome day.


----------



## Voyager

Tentative said:


> Slayer, 'cause I can.


And you should, always appreciated.



> Saw them yesterday, and they were amazing. I caught Dave Lombardo's signature drumstick. Happy; it was an awesome day.


****ing :high5 on that **** right there, ****ing awesome, so jealous. I've seen Slayer live 6 times and I got diddly-squat, I'm a short dude so fml. 10/10 for the song, masterpiece right there.


----------



## bidde

8/10


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Witch Cross - 7.5/10


----------



## Blasphemy

Love the whole "None Shall Defy", really great stuff. 8/10.


----------



## LordScott

3/10... didnt like it. wasnt my kind of metal


----------



## Venkska

8/10 I like it


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Iron Mask - 6/10. Not a big power metal guy.
Primordial - 8.5/10


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

6/10- the chorus was nice, but I've really gotten burned out on power metal over the last couple years (only bands I still kinda have a soft spot for are Sabaton and Powerwolf), too many Power bands sound the same to me.
EDIT: 7.5/10 for Xentrix. very underrated stuff, that cover of the ghostbusters theme song is awesome... too bad those albums slipped off the face of the Earth.




one of my favorite albums of all time... not saying you HAVE to give this a good rating... but you're stupid if you don't lol (joking)


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Sacrilege - 8.3/10. Such an underappreciated album.


----------



## Blasphemy

Good stuff. 8/10


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

8.7/10. F'in classic.

New Kreator. Easily their best since COS.


----------



## Tentative

Voyager said:


> And you should, always appreciated.
> 
> ****ing :high5 on that **** right there, ****ing awesome, so jealous. I've seen Slayer live 6 times and I got diddly-squat, I'm a short dude so fml. 10/10 for the song, masterpiece right there.


Yeah, that was actually the first time I got to see them! In fact, out of all the 12 bands I saw, I'd only seen Machine Head before. :lol I've been feeling really down on my luck lately, so this is just what I needed.  Dave looked at me as well before he threw me the stick. Caught it with both of my hands. I'm not the tallest guy either, so I feel really lucky.  Just recovering from all of it right now; so sore today. :lol Definitely needs to be repeated.


----------



## bidde

7/10 Kreator


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

8/10 Not bad at all.

Time for one of the greatest metal ballads of all time.


----------



## Blasphemy

My favorite Judas Priest album. 9/10


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

9/10- damn, I haven't heard that kinda raw blackened thrash metal since... Legion of the damned. Speaking of which...


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

ThrashtilDeath said:


> 8.7/10. F'in classic.
> 
> New Kreator. Easily their best since COS.


I got phantom antichrist today, I loved their last album and the new one is no disappointment. They're one of the very few old school bands who've managed to maintain a credible and evolving sound throughout most of their career (minus whatever the hell they were doing in the mid/late 90's).


----------



## Blasphemy

Legion of the damned 7/10


----------



## T-Bone

3/10


----------



## Tentative

8/10


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

7/10


----------



## LordScott

7/10
LETS BRIING THIS THREAD BACK TOOOO LIFEEEEEEE'


----------



## T-Bone

7/10 that music is soooo old Bodom. you know back when Bodom was good.

the best doom metal band ever?...


----------



## Venkska

7/10 You know what we need? We need some female vocalists.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

7.3/10. Interesting.


----------



## PaysageDHiver

7/10. Good song, good album; they need to come out with some new material though.


----------



## PWTC

5/10 Can't say i liked it that much but it wasn't bad just not my type of metal i guess.


----------



## Northern Lights

5/10 I always thought Amon Amarth were trivial...


----------



## Venkska

8/10


----------



## Tentative

9/10 Inis Mona is an awesome song.


----------



## Venkska

8/10 pretty hardcore band you got there


----------



## PWTC

9/10 Awesome Song!


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

8.5/10. Great stuff.


----------



## LordScott

I love that kind of stuff 8/10


----------



## Tentative

7/10


----------



## biko

8/10


----------



## Tentative

8/10





Saw them play this live a week ago. So good.


----------



## biko

Meshuggah!!! 9/10


----------



## Venkska

10/10 I love Arkona


----------



## T-Bone

5/10 kinda corny with that viking feel


----------



## Tentative

_Vulgaris Magistralis_ - Heidevolk - 7.5/10

LMAO. This song... It's just silly... The subtitling works, but does not convey it without loss. I remember my brother randomly shouting out the chorus every once in a while, a few years ago.

_The Transgressor Within_ - Skyfire - 8.2/10

That was pretty tasty. I'm only just getting into Skyfire. Any recommendations?

Off the new Be'lakor album:


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Be'lakor - 8.9/10. Great album, even better than Stone's Reach.


----------



## biko

Disincarnate- 8/10

Here's a local band called Burning at the Stake. Wish I had someone to go with to their show this weekend


----------



## LordScott

that was actually good 8/10.. they should be more well known!


----------



## Tentative

8/10 They need to reunite! I never got to see them live.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

6/10-the only song from them I could ever really get into was Eaten (kinda their "big hit" single, but it was pretty catchy). I like Tagtgren better in Hypocrisy.


----------



## T-Bone

7/10 very good parody band

I feel sorry for anyone who doesn't own the album "Am God" by ...And oceans


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

...And Oceans - 7.2/10. Interesting mix of genres there.


----------



## Tentative

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## Venkska

8/10


----------



## LordScott

^^7.9/10


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

8.5/10. Epic.


----------



## LordScott

8/10 -- awesome \m/
keep in mind this song im posting is a bit long, so please listen.. its a demo, but it kicks major butt!


----------



## Tentative

7.8/10 Interesting.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

9/10 great band. I wish they'd make a new album already.


----------



## T-Bone

6/10 liked the drumming but not overall

it may be christian death metal, but this song is killer


----------



## Northern Lights

7.5/ 10


----------



## T-Bone

8/10

local doom metal. well cincinnati(local to me)


----------



## Tentative

9/10 Loved it.


----------



## Northern Lights

7/ 10
Reminded me a bit of Sólstafir


----------



## Tentative

7.5/10


----------



## T-Bone

5/10 I don't really like it when other musical influences in metal songs are actually stronger than the metal influence itself.

hope i haven't posted this Aeternus song before


----------



## Tentative

7.5/10


----------



## LordScott

7.5/10

on an unrelated note: I love you guys


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Love you too, bro. No ****. Ok, maybe a little bit.


----------



## T-Bone

8/10 gotta love the classic thrash bands...

My personal fav thrash band...


----------



## Tentative

9/10 Beautiful song.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

10/10 that band is pure EPIC. Probably one of the best bands to emerge in the last decade.




really, really raw USBM i discovered yesterday. you've been warned in advance if the icky, satanic black metal stuff isn't your "thing".


----------



## Blasphemy

8/10 Good stuff


----------



## Venkska

7/10


----------



## Tentative

7.8/10


----------



## LordScott

i love this soo much.. i just heard it today and fell in love


----------



## T-Bone

6.5/10 good music anyways

My fav Emperor song. Doesn't get much blacker than this.


----------



## LordScott

me likey 8/10


----------



## UndreamingAwake

7.5/10 - Good music, but lyrics and vocals aren't all that imo.


----------



## Tentative

My song got overlooked. :wife


----------



## Tentative

7/10


----------



## LordScott

Tentative said:


> My song got overlooked. :wife


sorry sorry, when i originally posted i didnt see it, it didnt show for some reason
6/10 for you tentative

and a 5/10 for you again tentative


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

6.5/10 instrumentally, that was pretty good, I'm really picky about vocals in power metal though.


----------



## moya

Heh, 3/10. I'm... really, really not into melodic death metal.


----------



## Tentative

_Revolved_ - Existence Failed - 6.7/10
Not too shabby. Reminds me a lot of Killswitch Engage and As I Lay Dying.

_They Who Enter Caves_ - Menace Ruine - 4.5/10
Not that good, but there are tracks better than this on the album.

---


----------



## LordScott

7/10 --- mehhhhhhh


----------



## Tentative

5.5/10 Liked the one about anal sex better. 

Some doom...


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

7.8/10. Great album.


----------



## Keith

8/10 good stuff


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Hell yeah 8.2/10.


----------



## LordScott

7.9--- good


----------



## Tentative

7/10


----------



## biko

6/10


----------



## LordScott

7/10
here is a band i saw live.. this is actual footage from the concert


----------



## Northern Lights

6/ 10


----------



## Tentative

8/10


----------



## Evo

6/10


----------



## Venkska

9/10 Iron Maiden FTW!


----------



## Tentative

8/10


----------



## LordScott

7/10


----------



## Venkska

8/10 I liked it!


----------



## Tentative

7/10

Thrashin'


----------



## T-Bone

7/10

I'm really NOT a fan of any sorta of metal/rock that has ever been mixed with hip hop but i've had a thing for this ONE AND ONLY album since i was a kid. I can't help it.


----------



## Tentative

7/10

Love Kalmah.


----------



## Joe

7/10


----------



## Tentative

10/10. That song's a classic.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

7.2/10


----------



## Tentative

7.8/10 Still haven't really gotten into Death.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

5/10. Chris Barnes sucks IMO.


----------



## Joe

ThrashtilDeath said:


> 5/10. Chris Barnes sucks IMO.


7/10 and your on 666 posts :afr






Here's a random youtube link I was sent.


----------



## Blasphemy

2/10


----------



## T-Bone

Ready,set, fall? -9/10 (yes that's a NEGATIVE 9)
Holy pearl of dog turds, that was awful. More like Ready,set,FAIL. I don't know what's worse, deathcore or gangster rap.

4/10 revenge


----------



## Tentative

8/10


----------



## Northern Lights

4/ 10
Not my thing, really.






A classic! :yes


----------



## UndreamingAwake

10/10. Then again, i'm a Saxon fan.


----------



## LordScott

7/10


----------



## Northern Lights

4/10
I think this is a bit shallow


----------



## Venkska

9/10 Primordials a Beast


----------



## LordScott

7/10


----------



## LordScott

^^3/10-- not into that kind of music'

QUICK RULE-- *DO NOT POST CRAP LIKE ASKING ALEXANDRIA- THAT IS NOT METAL*


----------



## The Blues man

Very good. I'll give it a *9/10*.

Gary Moore - End of the World.


----------



## T-Bone

8/10 nice guitar work


----------



## LordScott

8/10 ^^ awesome!!!!


----------



## leave me alone

7/10


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

8/10





I'm glad I found this thread, exactly what I needed right now.


----------



## leave me alone

8/10
lol i like how the above videos are very similar.. lady in white dress etc.


----------



## nork123

6/10, not to keen on the vocals

Originally an acoustic jazz band that decided to go metal:


----------



## LordScott

7/10 ^^ mehhh


----------



## leave me alone

8/10


----------



## lyric

7/10


----------



## njodis

8/10 - Samael is one of my favorite bands, all eras included.


----------



## ApathyDivine

7/10


----------



## PWTC

7/10


----------



## bidde

8/10
Loved _Night of the Stormrider_.


----------



## LordScott

7/10


----------



## Northern Lights

6.5/ 10
I never heard of this band before.


----------



## T-Bone

5.5/10 Just not diggin it, sorry.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

6/10 Not too bad. Not fully my thang, but good for what it is


----------



## Haunty

7/10 Pretty cool 

I gotta go through and listen to this whole thread sometime o_o

I love Aesma Daeva, and like how they use 400 year old lyrics in this song:


----------



## Puppet Master

Haunty said:


> 7/10 Pretty cool
> 
> I gotta go through and listen to this whole thread sometime o_o
> 
> I love Aesma Daeva, and like how they use 400 year old lyrics in this song:


5 It's not bad just couldn't get into it for some reason


----------



## Haunty

Puppet Master said:


> 5 It's not bad just couldn't get into it for some reason


7/10 I like 

This is a long one with 3 different parts, I especially like the last part


----------



## leave me alone

8/10 good stuff


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

6.7/10


----------



## ApathyDivine

7/10. Never listened to any Queensryche before, not bad


----------



## Lil Sebastian

7/10 Me likey


----------



## talisman

Valhalla....a classic! 7/10






*Trelleborg - Gunbjorn (Birth Of Skerriz)*
_Gunbjorn (Birth Of Skerriz) (2010)_


----------



## The Blues man

Very good. I'll give it an *8.5/10*.

*Demon Hunter - Dead Flowers*


----------



## LordScott

7/10.
now heres and old classic thrash hit!


----------



## ApathyDivine

9/10, I love Sacred Reich!


----------



## LordScott

8/10.. sexy song


----------



## UndreamingAwake

7/10, decent stuff, but not something i'd listen to on a daily basis. Curious to see if any of you guys and gals on here actually dig this kind of Metal.


----------



## Haunty

Metalunatic said:


> 7/10, decent stuff, but not something i'd listen to on a daily basis. Curious to see if any of you guys and gals on here actually dig this kind of Metal.


8/10 I love Therion! :clap


----------



## Lil Sebastian

6/10 not a fan of most female operatic vocals in metal to be honest


----------



## The Blues man

I'll give it a 7/10. Not too gone into the vocals but other then that it's pretty good.

*Gary Moore - Murder in the Skies*


----------



## Northern Lights

Gary Moore's a legend, 8,5/ 10


----------



## ApathyDivine

6.5/10 It wasn't bad, just didn't grab me


----------



## visualkeirockstar

4/10 Not really my type.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6ZJP1QyeBo


----------



## UndreamingAwake

visualkeirockstar said:


> 4/10 Not really my type.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6ZJP1QyeBo


Solid stuff right there, although the chorus is a bit too Rhapsody-ish for my taste. 8/10.


----------



## Haunty

7/10 not bad


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Hell yeah, the colaboration of Iced Earth's guitarist and Blind Guardian's vocalist. Can't go wrong there. You, sir, have sound taste in Metal in my opinion. \m/ If you had posted Blood on My Hands or Beneath These Waves or something, i'd have given it a 10. This song gets a 8/10.
Speaking of Iced Earth...


----------



## ApathyDivine

8/10
And speaking of Demons & Wizards


----------



## Lil Sebastian

9/10 probably my favourite song of theirs


----------



## T-Bone

^^ 7.5/10 nice bass

Horrible sound quality...great song


----------



## UndreamingAwake

I'll just rate the first here. Should add i'm biased, since I don't care for Black Metal. 6/10


----------



## HalbertLandow

7.5/10


----------



## HalbertLandow

Oops. Oh well, just click the link.


----------



## Haunty

4/10 not really my type :stu

This one isn't either, but the video is just great, hehe


----------



## James_Russell

4/10. funny video.


----------



## talisman

7/10 ( 6 for the music and 1 for the vikings!  )






*Ex Deo - Per Oculus Aquila*
_Caligvla (2012)_
_Atmospheric Death metal_

Sadly I think they butchered the Latin in the song title. lol


----------



## Lil Sebastian

everythingzenx3 said:


> So how do you guys get the video to actually imbed in the post?
> 
> All I can do is get it to show a link. BOO.


You put the random mess of letters and numbers in the youtube link in the middle of the youtube tags that appear when you click on the youtube symbol when replying to a message, so in the one you posted you'd put ARnBgW5XgSo between the youtube tags. If you're still unsure then just quote a message with a youtube video in it and you'll see how it's done there.

And for the rating!

6.5/10. I rather like the music but not a big fan of the vocals


----------



## T-Bone

7/10 not fond of the Eddie ripoff though


----------



## suddentwist

6/10 - not a huge fan of most American metal bands, unfortunately.

How about some Atmospheric Metal?


----------



## Haunty

suddentwist said:


> 6/10 - not a huge fan of most American metal bands, unfortunately.
> 
> How about some Atmospheric Metal?


9/10 I like it :clap One of my facebook friends has posted songs by them before, pretty interesting.

Here's something kind of upbeat:


----------



## Haunty

Mimic said:


> 3/10 I'm sorry, but that was hard for me to get through.


That's OK, I wasn't expecting anyone to really like it based on what people have been posting in here. But I like to add some variety in here sometimes.

8/10 I love the distorted reverb sound in that :clap

Another upbeat one:


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Haha Manowar, a fun slice of cheese sometimes. 5/10 for that song though.






Let's go for some NWOBHM with old old production!


----------



## ApathyDivine

8/10 I really like this one


----------



## talisman

8/10. Not heard that one in aaaages. 






*Winterstorm - Return To Glory*
_Kings Will Fall (2012)
Power Metal_


----------



## UndreamingAwake

9/10, I dig it. Familiar sounding voice that I can't place too.






Edit: that was aimed at Silentious's vid. Was slacking while composing this message.

Talisman's song: 8/10


----------



## Soilwork

8/10. Never heard of that band before but I enjoyed that.

Since we're talking about Wintersun


----------



## leave me alone

Typical Ensiferum, most of their songs I'd rate between 6-8, this one I'd give 7.5. Their new album is pretty dissapointing.

Something from older days.


----------



## T-Bone

8.5 old Katatonia rules! \m/


----------



## talisman

7/10, not bad!





*Vanir - Sutungs Mjød*
_Særimners Kød (2011)
Folk/Viking Metal_


----------



## Haunty

6/10 haha, I like folk metal, but those vocals are weird.


----------



## Special

Haunty said:


> 6/10 haha, I like folk metal, but those vocals are weird.


5/10
I like more agressive vocals.


----------



## Paramecium

Few people know Queensryche, theyre so stupidly underrated, progressive metal,


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Anybody Listening?, good song. 7/10

This is my favorite by them.


----------



## Mazullo

Ahhh wont let me post a link here at work. But check out Neon Knights. Old song but I love it. Dio rocked! R.I.P


----------



## Paramecium

I love Eyes of the Stranger, too, and i would give at least 9/10 just for Geoff's voice.
Here's another favourite, its 9/10 again.





Also Mötley Crüe was amazing too, unfortunately video quality sucks, 




But i'll vote 8.5/10.


----------



## T-Bone

hair love metal lol 1/10 and 0/10 Zero is for the crue.


----------



## Haunty

2/10, some of the instrumentation is okay but it's my least favorite type of metal


----------



## Paramecium

SomebodyWakeME said:


> hair love metal lol 1/10 and 0/10 Zero is for the crue.


You gotta be kidding, right? 
Queensryche is progressive and that love metal thing, wasnt that how h.i.m call themselves?


----------



## T-Bone

Chopper Majeure said:


> You gotta be kidding, right?
> Queensryche is progressive and that love metal thing, wasnt that how h.i.m call themselves?


Say wha?! Who cares about the hairspray rock/metal bands or "h.i.m" (non metal ****)... this is METAL \m/...
I believe Testament was metal back in the hair spray days








??


----------



## Paramecium

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Say wha?! Who cares about the hairspray rock/metal bands or "h.i.m" (non metal ****)... this is METAL \m/...
> I believe Testament was metal back in your day, correct?


I didnt say i liked h.i.m, thats what they said.
Whatever, i dont see anything instrumental or melodic in your videos, sorry. I just could figured out the guitar solo's clearly, so i would give 2/10 (to your first ones)
And those, you just sent, More than meets the eye, its 3/10.
I kind of like all kinds of metal, i dont know what are you fighting for, but those black metal songs that I liked were melodic, though.


----------



## Paramecium

And for Rainbow, 7/10. I love them.


----------



## leave me alone

Chopper Majeure said:


> And for Rainbow, 7/10. I love them.


How can you say you love them then give them average rating lol. Stargazer is 10/10, their best song IMO. Still gives me chills to this day, when I hear Dio's "I see the Rainbow rising" at the end of the song.

Anyway, I see BM getting some hate, as always.


----------



## leave me alone

I listened to it for like 20 mins, not really type of metal I usually listen to, but it was solid. 7/10


----------



## someguy123

Heard some stuff from Enslaved before, which I liked. This one was alright, too. 7/10.

Time for some Opeth goodness.


----------



## Haunty

6/10 not bad but wasn't feeling it


----------



## brainstew

not my type of metal, but it's good 7/10


----------



## T-Bone

That's a good 9/10 right there. Not familiar with Violator at all, but that sounds like some healthy thrash right there. Awesome.


----------



## Paramecium

Until 1:45 it was monotone because of the vocals, but background was cool. I liked the passing in 2:37. 8/10


----------



## The Nameless One

Ahh Manowar , i was clean shaved , now i have full beard after listening to this song. 8/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Not enough bass for my taste, I also like meaningful lyrics. Sorry but 1/10.




Please don't base you rating of this song on the language because you don't understand it.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

5/10, I'm not really that into industrial metal.


----------



## FranzKafka

This is somewhat of an undergound (and old) band, sounds a bit like Manowar:






Rating? I am not sure, i like the main riff. Maybe 6 or 7/10.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Great !


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Dafuq my video didn't post. =\


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Alright. Screw it, I give up.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

4/10, not my cup of tea, sorry.


----------



## ApathyDivine

-attempts to revive thread-

7/10 A pretty awesome song

Wuthering Heights- The Last Tribe(Mother Earth)


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I didn't even know this thread existed :con

7/10 good band, but I could never really get into them


----------



## HollowPrince

4/10, not too bad, but still...


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6/10 one of the few Tyr songs that doesn't bore me too much


----------



## leave me alone

6.5/10 not a bad song, but it didn't particulary grab my attention


----------



## HollowPrince

2/10, not a fan.


----------



## drganon

2/10. Didn't really do anything for me.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

4/10 never really liked MDB, they bore me


----------



## HollowPrince

That sounds nice, 6/10


----------



## T-Bone

0/10 I hate nu-"metal". Pretty terrible. The corny female vocals wasn't helping either.


----------



## HollowPrince

Start of the song reminds me of "let's bang our heads against wall, and call it music".Rest of it doesn't sound any better either, and to me it's just a noise.So, 0/10, which i think is a first time for me.


----------



## leave me alone

Not really my thing, 4.5/10.





(their best album imo)


----------



## AussiePea

Silentious said:


> If it's going to be like this, **** this thread. Let it die


What do you mean? I do find the butthurt quite funny though.

Also, 9/10 on the Opeth.


----------



## njodis

Silentious said:


> If it's going to be like this, **** this thread. Let it die


lol?

Metal covers a wide spectrum. I don't personally like much power/traditional metal that you seem to like... nor do I like Opeth much for that matter. But the title isn't "listen to non-offensive heavy metal songs and rate them."


----------



## ApathyDivine

njodis said:


> lol?
> 
> Metal covers a wide spectrum. I don't personally like much power/traditional metal that you seem to like... nor do I like Opeth much for that matter. But the title isn't "listen to non-offensive heavy metal songs and rate them."


Apologies. Its not a great night for me


----------



## BeyondOsiris

9.5/10 to The Faceless, loved that album


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Started off pretty promising, but it sounds a bit too much like Equilibrium to me. Don't get me wrong, I like Equi, but this sounds too much like it imo. 6/10.


----------



## T-Bone

^ 6/10 Never was a huge fan of Black Sabbath (a few songs i dig) which may sound weird coming from a metalhead, but i'll never knock 'em.








BeyondOsiris said:


> 4/10 never really liked MDB, *they bore me*


MDB bores you? You like Evoken though don't ya? 



HollowPrince said:


> Start of the song reminds me of "let's bang our heads against wall, and call it music".Rest of it doesn't sound any better either, *and to me it's just a noise*.So, 0/10, which i think is a first time for me.


Well it was melodic noise nonetheless. Was that a revenge zero you gave my song? Haha my bad i didn't mean to offend you. I just don't really dig that kiddie metal wannabe stuff is all.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I like Evoken, but that's because I love the atmosphere they set and they are usually crushingly heavy, both things that I don't feel/get from MDB

7/10 to Krisiun, I should probably look into them more than I have in the past. now I'm kinda in a mood for DM :b


----------



## T-Bone

^ 6/10 A little chaotic for me. The song is lacking character or something.

In the mood for some doom myself..







BeyondOsiris said:


> I like Evoken, but that's because I love the atmosphere they set and they are usually crushingly heavy, both t*hings that I don't feel/get from MDB *


They have their moments. HAD their moments....
Give this song a try. All time fav of mine. Heavy as ****.


----------



## njodis

Silentious said:


> Apologies. Its not a great night for me


No worries. :hs


----------



## leave me alone

Morgion - 8.5/10 one of the better doom songs ive heard recently. I like the atmosphere.


----------



## HollowPrince

1/10, sorry 








SomebodyWakeME said:


> Well it was melodic noise nonetheless. Was that a revenge zero you gave my song? Haha my bad i didn't mean to offend you. I just don't really dig that kiddie metal wannabe stuff is all.


Honestly, no.I can't stand most of the black/death/trash metal.That was the worst song I've heard after some pop one, where some annoying girl sings about how she wants her boyfriend back, or something.I wouldn't call that music, but everyone's entitled to their opinion...


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6.8/10 pretty solid.

The song I want to post isn't on YouTube, but you can find it on their bandcamp page which I will link, it's track 6 and is called Deus Absconditus: Part II.

http://xanthochroid.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Nexus777

BeyondOsiris said:


> http://xanthochroid.bandcamp.com/releases


You know the guys ? Its ok for me, I usually dont like the "normal" sung vox, I am too much into the more extreme styles I guess 7/10






Note Verdunkeln is normally a German Blackmetl band, but this song is different and its 10min long...

Maybe we should post a roughly style comment to the songs, so that people who hate the particulary style can stay away ?


----------



## leave me alone

8/10, really refreshing to listen.








Nexus777 said:


> Maybe we should post a roughly style comment to the songs, so that people who hate the particulary style can stay away ?


I am used to people not liking whatever I post lol. Its not like I always think the stuff I post is 10/10 either. Having said that, I wouldn't mind if the 'core' sh*t was kept out of this thread ;p


----------



## Nexus777

leave me alone said:


> I am used to people not liking whatever I post lol. Its not like I always think the stuff I post is 10/10 either. Having said that, I wouldn't mind if the 'core' sh*t was kept out of this thread ;p


Well if you mean "new metal" or "metalcore" I tend to agree  I like real hardcore and some punk tho. And original metalcore was called thrashcore I believe with bands like DRI or SOD maybe even Biohazard (I like most of the old bands)..... but xxxxcore stuff is still better than RNB or HipHop for me. I am also not a lover of traditional hardrock or "hairmetal".

Sadly I can not listen your song, cause it has copyright claim in my country - next one please :mum


----------



## leave me alone

Nexus777 said:


> Well if you mean "new metal" or "metalcore" I tend to agree  I like real hardcore and some punk tho. And original metalcore was called thrashcore I believe with bands like DRI or SOD maybe even Biohazard (I like most of the old bands)..... but xxxxcore stuff is still better than RNB or HipHop for me. I am also not a lover of traditional hardrock or "hairmetal".
> 
> Sadly I can not listen your song, cause it has copyright claim in my country - next one please :mum


Ofermod - Sisters of Rapture and Pestilence, if you can find it. (if not, just go ahead and post the next one)

Yeah, thats what I meant. The screamy-whiny wannabee tough vocals makes me want to puke. I am fine with hardrock and older stuff.

Uhm, some hip-hop is fine imo, but its really hard to find - 95% of it is garbage.


----------



## Nexus777

Hip Hop, Schlager, RnB, Country, Opera...would be some of the styles I dont find much that I enjoy... while I also like me some Electro, Trance, Trip Hop or Techno (but usually not the stuff in the charts more underground)....

Well found 2 live versions from your song, seems midtempo blackmetal to me which is quite ok, so 7.5/10 but the crowds in both vids dont seem to enjoy them as they stand only around... mh.

Well here a more athmospheric/melodic BM approach:


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6/10


----------



## Live

4/10


----------



## leave me alone

1/10 not a metal song


----------



## AussiePea

Solid ****ing 9. Doing the rounds in my car to and from work atm that album.


----------



## Nexus777

BeyondOsiris said:


> 6/10


Whow could you explain the rating for Dark Fortress, I think the album "Seance" form which this song is is quite fantastic. As you seem not opposed to the style itself - just curious....


----------



## BeyondOsiris

It just didn't hold my attention well, I didn't really feel the atmosphere much. But I've never really been much of a fan of Dark Fortress.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Anyway, 8/10 to Opeth. Nothing they have ever made besides lots of stuff on Heritage is bad.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7.5/10 The write some meaninful lyrics


----------



## Nexus777

Pretty cool 7.5/10 sounds a bit like Metalica, or ?

Ok, I´ll keep it lighter with some heavy:


----------



## HollowPrince

6/10 nice music, but i don't like the voice much.


----------



## leave me alone

3/10


----------



## 111

9/10. Beautiful song, dude. Keep it up!


----------



## HollowPrince

0/10.Metal thread dude.


----------



## 111

What the hell is wrong with you? That was doom metal.


----------



## Nexus777

3 / 10 for Rage ( I remember they made some decent heavy, but that sounds like "opera metal" which i dont like)






@ 111: Heres some Doom.-Deathmetal, not what you posted...


----------



## leave me alone

8/10, good stuff.


----------



## T-Bone

6.5/10 Not a fan of the viking/folk sound. A bit overused today. I always thought it was kinda corny personally. That song wasn't as bad as some of it that i've heard though.







111 said:


> What the hell is wrong with you? *That was doom metal*.


Not very familiar with metal are ya? How long you been listening?


----------



## AlphaHydrae

There's too much on my mind and to choose but well let's go with symphonic metal :yes






8/10


----------



## AlphaHydrae

HTF said:


> 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this band especially after seeing them live


I love that band too. I'd rate it 7/10.

Their inis Mona is awesome too


----------



## leave me alone

7/10, not into this kind of stuff usually, but it was solid


----------



## HollowPrince

Nice music, but the song is generally too long IMO, 6/10.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7.2/10


----------



## leave me alone

7/10, okish, not keen on vocals.


----------



## creasy

7.5/10


----------



## HollowPrince

So-so, 5/10


----------



## leave me alone

6/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

6/10

Some old school heavy stuff :


----------



## Paramecium

I have that on my ipod. 6.5/10

Reminded me of my best Van Halen song,


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, pretty good.I like his voice.


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6/10


----------



## zenzui

3/10 kinda generic


----------



## Toad Licker

Talk about generic, sounds like any other 80's band I listened to during the 80's. You're lucky I like 80's music! :kma 8.5/10 (I know this song was done in the 90's but there is clearly an 80's sound to it)

Maria "Masha Scream" Arkhipova can do clean vocals as well as harsh vocals equally well.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

9/10 :heart everything by Arkona

If you want to hear an amazing clean and harsh vocalist, you need not look further than Opeth


----------



## zenzui

6.5/10


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

7/10


----------



## zenzui

6/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7.4/10 (to Powerglove)

The above video says it contains copyright from somebody and I can't view it :stu


----------



## BeyondOsiris

3/10 could never get into that band


----------



## estse

1.5/10 - The song keeps changing, but....leaving thread....


----------



## Reclus

Leonard Teale - Stairway To Heaven:


----------



## HollowPrince

Dude, wth?



Mercurochrome said:


> 1.5/10 - The song keeps changing, but....leaving thread....


2/10. Too much noise that doesn't sound any good to me.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

Never been a fan of In Flames, but that wasn't too bad 6/10


----------



## Estillum

ehh? ehhhh?


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10. I don't like the guy's voice, but the woman has great voice, and it sounds good.
Not a big fan of COF, but it's one of their songs i like.


----------



## Soilwork

6/10. Although I doubt too many people are going to be happy with you calling Linkin Park metal.


----------



## T-Bone

5/10 I liked Kalmah back in the day, maybe their first 2 albums or so.



Soilwork said:


> 6/10. Although I doubt too many people are going to be happy with you calling Linkin Park metal.


I don't think hollowprince likes metal too much.


----------



## HollowPrince

Soilwork said:


> 6/10. Although I doubt too many people are going to be happy with you calling Linkin Park metal.


They have some metal songs imo, but newer stuff definitely isn't metal.



SomebodyWakeME said:


> I don't think hollowprince likes metal too much.


Eh, depends. Metal with harsh vocals rarely does sound good to me. Noises that don't fit well (as in some song above), just don't sound good. I don't listen to metal as much as before, but that's mainly since i doesn't need noise to block out my thoughts.

I do like it - but I'm picky.

Most metal bands i like, have female vocals 

The Unguided is probably 3rd or so metal band, that has harsh vocals, that i actually like.
I've posted it before, but oh well.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

4/10

I can hear why some could like it, it just ain't my bag at all


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

7/10


----------



## Estillum

Everything but the voice is perfect, but unfortunately she sounds like a super smoker.
Though that might just be the quality of the vid. 7/10


----------



## HollowPrince

8/10.

It sounds nice, I've heard it a long time ago.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

8/10 Great song :clap


----------



## T-Bone

^ill give that a 7/10 i guess. i really don't think the half *** growling mixes well with the style of vocals hes trying to do with that hardcore style music. the music's kinda catchy i guess.

This band recorded one album in 1992. A progressive/thrash thing going on. Really diggin it.


----------



## Nothingman24

Yeah I like some nice thrash metal! And proggy elements are always a good thing imo. 8/10

Here's a band I saw last night, they're brilliant.


----------



## Soilwork

Not bad. 7/10.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

4/10 I like the guitar work but his singing really put me off of it.


----------



## leave me alone

That was short. 7/10

This one is an instrumental.


----------



## Nexus777

I rarely like instrumental metal songs and also the instruments sound to strange for me (saxophon? and keys mostly). 5/10

Some oldstyle German techthrash:


----------



## Soilwork

6/10. Vocals were kind of annoying but the ending was cool.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10

...


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

8/10 Love me some Rammstein.


----------



## James1311

6.5/10






This ones quite long so you might want to skip through it.


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Nice arrangements ! Audacious I should say


----------



## Soilwork

Decent instrumental although a bit short. 6/10.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

9/10 That was great.


----------



## leave me alone

6/10


----------



## WineKitty

Hmmm...it's different but not really my speed. 5/10

POST 1--Playing on the Metal Alliance Tour with Anthrax


----------



## WineKitty

Post 2 Not many have heard of these guys but they are awesome.


----------



## WineKitty

I know I was only supposed to post once but I cheated, what can I say. ;b


----------



## leave me alone

Hardly hear any new thrash these days. I liked the second better, but the first was decent too. 6/10 & 7.5/10


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

9/10 I'd only heard the Cradle of Filth cover up until now.


----------



## creasy

6.5/10


----------



## Soilwork

Nice neo-classical influence but I didn't like the vocals. 6.5/10.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

9/10


----------



## leave me alone

7/10


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

8/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

8/10


----------



## leave me alone

7/10


----------



## Metallic Fury

8.5/10 
I've heard that the last two Overkill albums were good but I never bothered to look into them. I'll have to give them a listen soon.


----------



## sudo nym

8/10


----------



## WineKitty

2/10 Not a fan.


----------



## Metallic Fury

6/10


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

5/10


----------



## Wirt

kind of catchy..but the lyrics are corny lol. I'm sure thats the point but I still couldnt take it seriously

3.5/10


----------



## leave me alone

8.5/10 never been into Gojira, but I liked this.. maybe I'll listen to more of them.


----------



## WineKitty

9.5/10 I ****ing love vintage Flotsam!!

This is my favorite song off "Worship Music"---


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Nice. 7,5/10


----------



## Metallic Fury

7/10 I've listen to Artch before and they're okay.


----------



## leave me alone

7/10 it was okay.

If you like catchy stuff, you might want to sit this one out.


----------



## creasy

7.5/10 very hypnotizing


----------



## CrossedOut

7/10 can't go wrong with celtic frost.






How do I post the video and not a link.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

You have to click "Go Advanced", copy the part of the URL that comes after watch?v= (just the random letters and numbers bit), then click on the YouTube button and paste it in there.

7/10


----------



## T-Bone

3/10...yea i'm one of those people that most definitely is not diggin' Darkthrone's current sound.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I don't usually like straight up heavy metal, most of it bores the hell out of me. I do love that track though, it's the only one on the album that I don't get tired of.

8/10


----------



## sparkplug74

4/10. I can't really enjoy death/black metal vocals no matter how hard I try.:blank


----------



## Soilwork

5/10. I'm not the biggest fan of symphonic metal.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

4/10 never liked Necrophagist and the likes, they sound too overly-technical for my liking


----------



## creasy

6/10 not a fan of the real folky stuff but it was alright


----------



## Joe

6/10


----------



## JSG

10/10. "Stinkfist" has been one of my favorite songs for years.


----------



## Soilwork

7/10. Eluveitie are great.


----------



## Nexus777

Ok song, 6/10.


----------



## T-Bone

ehhh...7.5/10. pretty good.


----------



## Metallic Fury

7/10 It was okay


----------



## Nexus777

Good 7.5/10 is this the same DAWN then this DAWN:


----------



## Metallic Fury

8/10 Yeah it's the same Dawn and Slaughtersun is awesome.


----------



## T-Bone

Nexus777 said:


> Good 7.5/10 is this the same DAWN then this DAWN:


Yep, that's the one. Great band, no longer around unfortunately. Been one of my favorites for a while. That particular CD "Slaughtersun" is selling on Amazon used for over a hundred bucks.

^6/10 Not really my thing, but i guess i have nothing negative to say about it.


----------



## creasy

7/10 Manilla Road never seemed to get the attention they deserved


----------



## CrossedOut

6/10


----------



## CrossedOut

6/10 LOL I dont know what I did.


----------



## sebastian1

2/10 Not my kind of music. Except for a few cool sounding chords, guitar is boring for the most part and I've never liked screaming. Sorry


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Classic. 9/10






Back then these guys were called Archeon. Appearantly they changed their name to Made of Hate.


----------



## Porterdog




----------



## WineKitty

> Back then these guys were called Archeon. Appearantly they changed their name to Made of Hate.


6.5/10

I like the music a lot but the vocals just don't do it for me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6/10
A little to upbeat sounding for me.


----------



## Digital Dictator

7/10
I much prefer the Layne Staley days, but this isn't bad.


----------



## Metallic Fury

9/10 Heavy Load rules! There are a lot of quality Swedish heavy metal bands but Heavy Load and Gotham City are easily my favorites.


----------



## Digital Dictator

9/10
LIEGE LORD! Now you're speaking my language! I'm glad I'm not the only one here big into USPM! Hail!


----------



## WineKitty

Exodus is upbeat?? Hmmm...that is a word I have never heard to describe the Bonded by Blood album.

Anyway...that last song....7/10...great guitar work.

A fun song from way back in time...


----------



## WineKitty

Bump


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

:lol


----------



## WineKitty

I don't have to listen to Tenacious D to know I won't like it.

0/10


----------



## WineKitty

I really love the guitarwork and the musical structure of that song. But they lose me with the vocals. 6/10

Reaching back in the metal vault:


----------



## HurtsDonut

Sin said:


> 5.0 pretty good song but not slayers best work :b


Bloodbath! \m/ 9/10


----------



## T-Bone

8/10 i was diggin' it.

I love this song right here. I can't believe this is the singer from Skinlab, sounds nothing like him. I'm not very animated when i listen to music, but this song got about two minutes in and i found myself bangin away.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

5/10 very few thrash songs do anything for me, and that wasn't one of them :stu


----------



## T-Bone

3/10 i thought id it give a try this time, but it's clear i'm never gonna like metalcore or whatever lamb of god is.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

9/10 that was awesome


----------



## creasy

7/10 it's okay, a little generic. Nice clean vocals in the beginning.


----------



## CrossedOut

9/10 love the bass. Here's a classic.


----------



## TerminalBlue

Immolation - Classic/10? 6/10 for me.


----------



## T-Bone

^4/10. Pretty poor attempt at the whole progressive/"techinical" sound. Childish vocals.


----------



## TerminalBlue

SomebodyWakeME said:


> ^4/10. Pretty poor attempt at the whole progressive/"techinical" sound. Childish vocals.


6.5/10 - Guitars were decent but overall kind of "mature sounding" haha. 
They are sort of the heroes of that genre so its hard to say its a "poor attempt".


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10 not a big fan of the technical sound, but I like Obscura


----------



## Soilwork

7/10. Sounds better than the first time I heard it. I might give their new album another listen after hearing that.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6/10


----------



## T-Bone

3/10. I'm being rather generous, i think. I don't like bands that make a joke out of metal. Glad you didn't play the video! :wtf

...after editing my comment 10 times, that's the one i'm sticking with.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I wouldn't really call it making a joke of metal because it's more upbeat and pirate themed, making a joke out of metal is more like Steel Panther 

6/10

I'm assuming you won't like this either then?


----------



## CrossedOut

5/10


----------



## ThatOneGuy9

USBM from Indiana.


----------



## ThatOneGuy9

^ Forgot to rate lol 8/10


----------



## T-Bone

^6.5/10



BeyondOsiris said:


> I'm assuming you won't like this either then?


There are more respectable bands than Immortal, sure...but that album is great. Black Metal, even with it's Satanism and corpse band is less of a joke than some "yo ho ho and a bottle of rum" corniness. Just my opinion. Anyways....

everyone needs this album if you haven't already got it.


----------



## TerminalBlue

6/10 - Not used to listening to these kind of bands where the focus isn't on the guitars so much. Sort of getting used to it though.

Here's a shorter one.


----------



## creasy

7/10 a little short and disjointed but it was alright


----------



## TerminalBlue

6.6/10

Anyone a fan of guitar leads?


----------



## Jarebear

9/10, keene is awesome


----------



## T-Bone

TerminalBlue said:


> Anyone a fan of guitar leads?


Leads are great, yea. Just not a big fan of the choatic unorganized sounding so called "technical" style. These bands are sweep picking themselves to their demise. Perhaps no one told them it was played out? :stu


----------



## BeyondOsiris

3/10 I have always disliked Meshuggah and have never seen the appeal :|

And I enjoy music where the focus is on the feel/atmosphere of the track MUCH more than music that just showcases fancy guitarwork and whatnot, I can't really explain why, I just get tired of that kind of music within like 5-10 minutes usually. While we're talking about music with much less emphasis on guitarwork (Kinda hard to believe this is a 1-man band):


----------



## TerminalBlue

BeyondOsiris said:


> And I enjoy music where the focus is on the feel/atmosphere of the track MUCH more than music that just showcases fancy guitarwork and whatnot, I can't really explain why, I just get tired of that kind of music within like 5-10 minutes usually. While we're talking about music with much less emphasis on guitarwork (Kinda hard to believe this is a 1-man band):


7/10 - enjoyed it but its really only something I can listen to after drinking.

With the sweep picking thing, I'm not excited about the technical aspect so much, its the melody. There is obviously bands that do it just to be "cool". There are many bands that do for musical reasons. Arpeggios aren't going away. They've been around forever, right? I mean I haven't studied music but Beethoven, Bach, Mozart ect, they set the standard.

This is the song that made me like this. I know the vocals are annoying but I've learned to totally zone them out.

Vela starts at 3:55.


----------



## WineKitty

3/10 Good music to start out, very melodic. You are very right about the vocals. Hard to get past that.

And now, something from the lighter side. This is just meant to be funny.


----------



## creasy

7.5/10 He's come a long way from his old band:






---------


----------



## HurtsDonut

I've heard of this band before, but now actually listening to one their songs I can really dig it. I also liked Desiderata, very beautiful!
8/10





<3 the intro!


----------



## Nothingman24

9/10 - One of the best songs of the album, which is truly a metal classic!





One of my favs, vocals-wise especially. ^ ..dunno, I guess it's metal. ..ish. :roll


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^ Not metal but still a great song. 8/10


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10

Here is a better song by Opeth imo. I love the riff at 5:10 and everything from 6:58 on.


----------



## leave me alone

Not my favorite from them, but still pretty up there. 8/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

7/10 Never heard before, quite good ! Some flamenco stuff


----------



## visualkeirockstar

4/10 Wasn't really metal to me.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hpa6f6s23PE


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10


----------



## leave me alone

5/10, not really my thing.. didn't like the vocals at all


----------



## ApolloRave420

9.2/10 some real good stuff there man... sick off the chart bpm rad vocals and some classic guitar playing just like the power rangers theme!


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10


----------



## Soilwork

7/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

8/10


----------



## Sunburst

6/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6.5/10


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

9/10. love the riffs


----------



## BeyondOsiris

8/10 I need to listen to more Insomnium


----------



## Sunburst

5/10 sorry  now don't get me wrong.. I love symphonic and melodic metal, but this one is just ok.


----------



## Digital Dictator

4/10
Off-topic video. Sevendust isn't metal. Sorry.


----------



## SantiagoM

7/10


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

8/10


----------



## creasy

7.5/10


----------



## Digital Dictator

7/10
I've been getting into Hellenic black metal; I'd also recommend checking out Zemial and Thou Art Lord.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

BeyondOsiris said:


> 8/10 I need to listen to more Insomnium


Insomnium is a really good band, been listening to some of their songs recently. "Down With the Sun" is a nice track


----------



## zenzui

@Thundersteel: Whoa, what a coincidence! Just yesterday I happened to randomly stumble across that song whilst browsing YT xD went straight into my favourites, great song! 8/10


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## creasy

10 outta 10, terrific taste in music.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6.5/10 to the Carnivore track, didn't really care for the vocals


----------



## Archaeron

9.5/10 Pelican really is one of the best bands ever. (-0.5 because you didn't choose their first EP )


----------



## marumaru

10/10, I love Bongripper!


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10 I used to hate that band, but they've grown on me a bit. Still don't really care much for the vocals though.

And this one is for Archaeron, my favorite song from the 1st EP. Lol


----------



## creasy

7.5/10 strong presence but not enough variety for that long a song


----------



## Archaeron

BeyondOsiris said:


> 7/10 I used to hate that band, but they've grown on me a bit. Still don't really care much for the vocals though.
> 
> And this one is for Archaeron, my favorite song from the 1st EP. Lol


10/10. Fantastic! Have I already said that I love you?


----------



## HollowPrince

creasy said:


> 7.5/10 strong presence but not enough variety for that long a song


7/10. Not bad, good voice though.

I can't get over the fact how good this sounds to me... -


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

8.5/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

10/10 one of the best songs ever written


----------



## Archaeron

8,5/10


----------



## creasy

8/10 soothing


----------



## Archaeron

Not too bad, 7.5/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10 love Amenra, although I don't care much for the vocals.


----------



## zenzui

5.5/10


----------



## Metallic Fury

8.5/10 good album


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Good stuff! 8/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10


----------



## Metalhead1014

9/10

Thrash!!!!!!!! \m/


----------



## leave me alone

7.5/10


----------



## zenzui

6/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6.5/10


__
https://soundcloud.com/napalmrecords%2Fsummoning-old-mornings-dawn

Been waiting for a new Summoning album for like 7 years now, so glad it's finally almost here.


----------



## James1311

9/10 - Enjoyed that I might look into them more


----------



## creasy

8/10


----------



## zenzui

8/10

http://grooveshark.com/s/Too+Hot+To+Handle/3MseJI?src=5
couldn't find it on YT :/


----------



## creasy

7/10 bland but catchy


----------



## Overthinker80

Well, I'm new to this forum but was guessing we'd have some metal heads around here.

Just wasn't thinking there'd be THIS many of you.

Anxiety (not just social in my case but generalized) produces the perfect ****storm for discontent souls who need seething, furious raging pissed off ear bleeding music.

This band and track have been summing up my daily frustrations just perfectly lately:


----------



## Overthinker80

^^^^^

I hope I didn't ruin this thread by scaring everyone off with my last suggestion haha.

I just think they are a really good band.

Proceed with being metal people!...


----------



## zenzui

2/10 bit too heavy for my tastes


----------



## creasy

8/10 80's as hell. I can't help but love it.


----------



## Tabris

7/10 I like me some Dimmu. Their new album was a letdown though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

6/10


----------



## Tabris

5/10. Not a fan of power metal.


----------



## zenzui

3


----------



## eduaugu

7\10


----------



## Scrub-Zero

5/10 not something i would listen to.


----------



## creasy

7/10 they're alright but nothing they ever did caught me besides this.


----------



## HollowPrince

7/10, at moments I'd say it's pretty good.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10 Lead vocalist is sexy.


----------



## HollowPrince

I like Tristania, although I prefer their newer albums  Just what I needed right now. 8/10.


----------



## Yer Blues

6.5/10

I tend prefer older metal.


----------



## HollowPrince

And I'm just the opposite. Even though I can appreciate of some older stuff, it just... isn't my thing.

Hmm, that was a good song. 8/10.


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10 A bit better. Reminds me a bit of Venom.


----------



## Digital Dictator

8.5/10
Man, I just LOVE older Iron Maiden! It was never the same after _Seventh Son of a Seventh Son_...

Do you like these guys (and one girl -- the vocalist)?


----------



## lisac1919

to the above post: 8/10


----------



## Yer Blues

6/10

Sorry, I'm not a huge death\thrash metal fan.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

8/10. There are Dio songs out there that I like far better than that one.


----------



## creasy

8/10 badass. Accept is one of those bands I've always known about but never really listened to. I should probably change that.


----------



## Overthinker80

6/10

Abigail Williams is decent but these days I'm more into 1st wave black metal and Bestial Black metal/War metal than newer symphonic black metal.

Now lets see if any of you guys are astute enough to really pick up on what this band is doing.

Greek Astro-Grind, you'll never hear any other band like them. They are simply too far ahead of the game. Possibly why they are a new favorite of mine.

Dephosphorus


----------



## Overthinker80

^^^^^^^^

Bump cause I like this thread and nobody listened to my link.


----------



## Overthinker80

Bump.....


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10

Old classic live:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

8/10 at least.


----------



## creasy

6.5/10 it didn't evoke any kind of appreciable atmosphere or do anything noteworthy; something I've heard a thousand times before. Still enjoyable though.

****ty redub version I know. Just pretend like it's the original:


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10 Love that song.


----------



## alotofnotalk

7/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6/10 Love the riffs, just not the vocals.


----------



## Thatguy55

OOoo nice thread, I was expecting this to be a bunch of Nu metal/metalcore/deathcore (Not that theres a problem with that)

As I'm a big Opeth fan, I gotta rate this 9/10.


----------



## alotofnotalk

8/10


----------



## Sephiroth

alotofnotalk said:


> 8/10


6/10 Thanks to the last scream


----------



## Scrub-Zero

6/10


----------



## Sephiroth

8/10


----------



## Yer Blues

7/10


----------



## Scrub-Zero

7/10


----------



## James1311

3.5/10 - Not too keen on the singer






I only came across this group today. They seem really good if you like viking/folk metal


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10


----------



## hobo ranger

Judas Priest so 10/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10

Really long and weird, but please take the time to listen.


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Big props for the lenght +20 min song as a progressive rock fan


----------



## creasy

6.5/10 Kinda weird structure...I couldn't get into it but it's still somewhat compelling.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10 That was awesome.


----------



## FourPastLife

8/10, the bass line half at the two minute is killer but I think if they had a rhythm guitar behind it in a trooper way it would sound awesome.


----------



## FourPastLife

FourPastLife said:


> 8/10, the bass line half at the two minute is killer but I think if they had a rhythm guitar behind it in a trooper way it would sound awesome.
> 
> http://youtu.be/l5wSexIGURs[/iurl][...0 pantera can be relay be hit or miss for me.


----------



## Digital Dictator

1/10
Had to stop at 0:51 (when the emo singer came on), sorry. Not into plastic, Nuclear Blast-like production values. Sounds too castrated.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

4/10 good song but too bad sound quality wasn't good. www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VUX8T4DB7o


----------



## WineKitty

Liked the music but the vocals just kind of killed it for me. 5.5/10


----------



## WineKitty

A kudos to the post before that of that song "Plunging to Megadeth"...great song \,,/


----------



## WineKitty

In order to bump this, I will answer my own post. Trust me, I have problem talking to myself. :b

Wow, WineKitty, that new Trouble song is just awesome! Everyone should listen to the entire CD, it's highly underrated! Easily 8/10!!!

Okay, on the news that mid eighties band Dark Angel is going to reunite I got to thinking about their music. Here is one of my favorites:






A great acoustic intro, thrashing sound signature to the era and stands the test of time because it sounds great today. \,,/


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10

Sorry, another really long one. Song doesn't really get going until about 06:25.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

10/10 :b


----------



## Crimson Lotus

5/10, it's not technically bad but death metal is just not my thing.


----------



## angrychair

7/10


----------



## Sephiroth

[/QUOTE] 8/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10


----------



## creasy

8.5/10 damn, that's some good ****. Epic most of the way through, only briefly losing steam. I wasn't a fan of the operatic female vocals though, too cheesy in a bad way.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10

Thanks, but sorry. I have more operatic female vocals on the way. I hope you weren't saying it lost steam when Jonas Renkse started singing?


----------



## Heartbreaker

7/10 Well that was cool

And, another classic


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10


----------



## Digital Dictator

6/10
Not the biggest sludge fan.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

7/10


----------



## ApathyDivine

5/10, but only because it isn't my type of metal


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6/10


----------



## midnightson

8/10 powerful stuff. cohesive but not sounding repetive for a ten minute song


----------



## Digital Dictator

7/10
I love Judas Priest, but that album is so inconsistent. "Prophecy" is the best track on there.

Fancy any progressive metal?


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10 not the biggest prog metal fan in the world, but I can definitely appreciate some Fates Warning


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10 My brain matter enjoyed that very much. No lyrics, but sometimes the music just does all the talking.


----------



## midnightson

6.5/10 eh I didn't like the main riff. Chorus was alright. I'm not really a fan of Owens work with them.


----------



## Joe

7/10 decent, not the first thing I'd look for but it's pretty good.






^My favourite song at the moment.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10 Classic.


----------



## lifelikeahole

8/10.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10 That was *****ing awesome! \m/


----------



## Thedood

7/10 loved the music, liked the vocals.


----------



## The Islander

I think it was decent, 6/10


----------



## midnightson

7.5/10 love the lyrics, something about their vocals turns me off though...maybe it's just the quality of the vid


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

6/10 too much keyboard&#8230;not really the type of metal I'm into. Not bad though.


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

7/10 Not my cup of tea but they've definitely got some chops.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10 I'm just not feeling it with the vocals, sorry.

This is my friend's band, so be kind lol.

Filmed near my house in Hemet and my sis did the makeup for the zombies. My buddy is the one doing to sweet solo at 3:43


----------



## Zyriel

9/10 - I like the epic riffs, lyrics, and vocals


----------



## The Islander

8/10. Epic, even though I'm not a big fan of screaming.


----------



## 161

7/10 i always enjoyed them as a band


----------



## 161

dont know what the hell happened to my last post but 7/10






it seems to show my first post in the advanced post mode but not on the thread so i am confused


----------



## aGenericUsername

Only use the part after the equals sign (at least that's what I did)

I really like this thread by the way..


----------



## aGenericUsername

BUMP!


----------



## Thedood

8/10, I liked the doomy intro to the song and I like his screams, song actually has a semi punk/hardcore vibe to it, probably because of the drumming. i can't tell if there's double bass after 2:38, but double bass would've ruled during that part.

...what better way to commemorate my 666th post on the forum than to post this!


----------



## Zyriel

161 said:


> 7/10 i always enjoyed them as a band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it seems to show my first post in the advanced post mode but not on the thread so i am confused


There you go sir! You just need to put the ending part in the [ Youtube ] quotations. Like [ Youtube ]uzw4x83cREc[ /Youtube ] instead of the whole link.


----------



## Blasphemy

7/10 Definitely looking forward to hearing the new Behemoth album.


----------



## aGenericUsername

8/10 Never heard of them before! Awesome cover and song


----------



## RelinquishedHell

2/10 Sorry, I just couldn't even finish listening to it.


----------



## aGenericUsername

7/10 Kinda reminds me of Iron Maiden


----------



## ThePainkiller

8/10 That song is badass, great melodies and evil sounding shrieks! I love this thread.


----------



## ThePainkiller

ThePainkiller said:


> 8/10 That song is badass, great melodies and evil sounding shrieks! I love this thread.


There we go, I messed up my last post -_-


----------



## Dan the metalhead




----------



## Freyja

4/10, sorry. Strong thrashy riffs, but I hate the vocals and the solo seems gratuitous and uninspired.


----------



## Freyja

Hmm. Embarrassing, I made a mess of that embed and can't edit. That'll teach me to preview.

Correct embed:


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10 It sounded promising at first, but the vocals kinda killed it for me.


----------



## ThePainkiller

7/10





This one's been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## luffyenvelope

10/10 early Bodom.


----------



## shyguyred

Id rate the song as a 5/10 the song had catchy riffs and I thought the singer sounded like the one from motorhead,but the lyrics were simple and the song lacked complexity,



listen to the whole thing before you rate it because it has amazing sections with the violin that start about 4 mins into the song. And the vocals change from black metal vocals to clean metal vocals kind of like opeth changes a lot throughout the song.


----------



## shyguyred

Another one of my faviorites.I like the singing the riffs and the theme of the song of everyone in the country being medicated zombies.


----------



## aGenericUsername

6/10. I'm not the biggest fan


----------



## midnightson

4/10 I thought it was boring as hell honestly.


----------



## aGenericUsername

8/10 Love that song! Catchy as hell


----------



## czersalad19

Sounds tight.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

8/10






This entire album is, in typical Iced Earth style, wicked, but I think this song takes the cake in sheer epicness.


----------



## midnightson

^says the account was terminated


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6/10 Good song, but the growling has started to become intolerable to me.


----------



## 161

9/10 always been a fan of Pelican


----------



## Gas Raid

^ Raw production, reminds me of that blackened band Hell-Born or something a little more known like Incantation's earlier stuff. I'm feeling like this is a good 9/10 for me, the solos are real sketchy in the way that I like them. Can't believe I've never heard this band before, to be honest.

TL;DR = 9/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

8/10 I prefer Taake's more recent stuff, but classic Taake is still great


----------



## RelinquishedHell

9/10 That was awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

8/10 Nice song.


----------



## midnightson

6/10 Eh I'm tired of the "epic" metal sound


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I'm not a big fan of DSBM unless it's ColdWorld, 6/10


----------



## The Enemy Within

8/10 Very good, especially the instrumental


----------



## Yer Blues

8/10 ^ been a while since I've heard that.


----------



## WineKitty

^Not a huge fan but this is one of the best songs they ever did. 7/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

5/10 it wasn't bad, it just bored me a bit


----------



## UndreamingAwake

8/10 Solid stuff. Was headbanging all the way through it. Never heard of them before, so i'll definitely check out more.

I bet none of you will understand a word in this next song.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10 you're right, I don't understand any of the words, but Heidevolk is a good band


----------



## Wulfgar

7/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris

8/10 Aspect is my favorite Be'Lakor song






Devin Townsend is the man, I like this version more than the studio version.


----------



## bottleofblues

8/10 quite nice, reminds me a bit of Fear Factory






This song is one of the most intense metal songs of all time in my opinion, the only album from Dimmu Borgir i really like:


----------



## bottleofblues

aGenericUsername said:


> 8/10 Never heard of them before! Awesome cover and song


I love this album it is an acquired taste though, its very very heavy but once you get used to the style its actually quite amazing. It has such a dark ancient sound.


----------



## Bert Reynolds




----------



## Wulfgar

6/10...a bit too generic for me, no offense....although I recently saw a video of Randy Blythe performing with Suicide Silence and it was pretty sick.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

6/10. Not the type of metal I'm into.


----------



## Wulfgar

Niiiiiice...9/10..I have a soft spot for classic Pantera....Have you heard any of Testaments more recent stuff?...This album in particular is almost as heavy as some of their older albums...Chuck Billy's vocals sound better now than they did in the 80's.
btw try not to accidently snap your own neck while headbanging too hard at the part 2:22minutes into the song...


----------



## BeyondOsiris

8/10 probably one of my favorite Testament songs


----------



## Bert Reynolds

^6/10.
Anyone into Norma Jean's old stuff. I was a big fan back in the day and still enjoy them from time to time. Bless the Martyr and Kiss the Child was a pretty good album as well.


----------



## Wulfgar

7/10....I like the weird chords they use but im not really into the vocal style... Anyway, the part at 1:36minutes into this song is weird as ****....its almost funny in a way.


----------



## T-Bone

4/10. I think that's a rather generous rating. Most metal fans would be in agreement that Cattle Decapitation is a terrible band, I think.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10


----------



## Wulfgar

7/10...I like that grooving riff

Anyway, this next one's pretty much a shoo-in...Anyone seen their new documentary yet?


----------



## BeyondOsiris

5/10 I've never really been a fan of LoG


----------



## The Islander

6/10, I'm not really into this kind of metal but I kinda liked this song. The change from the calm guitar and lyrics to electric guitar and screams was great


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

The Islander said:


> (Nemo)


9/10. Would've been 10/10 but it's not Tarja. I love that song though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

10/10 That was awesome!


----------



## BeyondOsiris

9/10 one of my favorite songs from one of my favorite albums from one of my favorite power metal bands

Edit: I got ninja'd but I'll have to give another 9/10. I'm not a fan of Dream Theater for the most part but that's one of their songs I really like.


----------



## Wulfgar

7/10...good stuff

and now for something completely different...

"Cheers mother f**kers, this is 11th hour!"


----------



## The Islander

6.5/10, quite good. I liked the line in the beginning


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6/10 I didn't like that album as much as Dark Passion Play or Wishmaster


----------



## UndreamingAwake

8/10. But then I love Agalloch.

Imo Barlow has the most awesome voice in Metal today.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10 I definitely like him more than Stu Block


----------



## Wulfgar

^7.5/10 HEAVY headbanging at that slow chugging part 5:03 minutes into the song

and now for some tech death....


----------



## BeyondOsiris

5.5/10 they're great musicians, just too technical for my liking


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8.5/10


----------



## MyChi

6/10. Not much into growling in slow paced songs.


----------



## Wulfgar

4.7/10 I'v never really been into Bring me the Horizon...although their first album "count your blessings" reminds me somewhat of At the Gates...after that they just went down hill.






The Godfathers of melodic death metal.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10 good stuff


----------



## Wulfgar

6.003/10

This next one is a bit different..reminds me of a heavier version of Pink Floyd in some way.






EDIT: I just realized I dont even know if this could really be conisdered metal...but its somewhat heavy...and I like it.


----------



## Wulfgar

10/10 yeah that one's quite unique..even though there's no guitars its still pretty heavy with that fuzz bass....btw I really appreciate your posts on this forum...you're an alright guy.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Have to give another 10/10, another one of my favorite songs of all time from one of my favorite bands lol

This band was formed by the members of Windir after they disbanded due to Valfar's death.


----------



## Wulfgar

8.7/10 great taste in music, good sir..

I REFUSE TO LET THIS THREAD DIE!


----------



## Valencian




----------



## BeyondOsiris

8.5/10 that's about as technical as I will go in music, classic song

7.5/10 for that Sodom track, somehow I missed it when I posted this lol


----------



## Wulfgar

7/10 Sodom is a sick fvcking band..My favorite album of theirs has always been M-16...Vietnam war themed thrash metal. quite disgusting I must say.

8/10 for that BDM song..I got into them just recently after someone suggested them. I didnt think i'd like them very much but they turned out to be pretty good and that music video is sick..I love old comic books I have a few reissues of Tales from the crypt...wish I could get my hands on some original copies, im sure they would be worth quite a bit.

Anyway, I get a Lovecraftian vibe from this intro piece right here...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

5/10


----------



## xRoh

10/10, my go to song for when I feel like stabbing someone in the face.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

till 0:48 5.5/10 then 4/10 till about 1:48 where it's 5.5/10 (and so on )

I feel like this is totally wrong for this thread, since you're all posting heavier stuff, but it is technically metal so


----------



## Wulfgar

no this is the right thread...I have some Type O negative in my music library. I just got into them about a year ago and instantly I remembered one of their songs from an old movie from the 90's called I know what you did last summer
Anyway, Peter Steele was and always will be a bad a$s...even postmortem...so yes, Type O negative definitely belongs in this thread.

8/10

Here's another somewhat "different" metal band....Dr.Seuss is dead is another good song of theirs but I couldnt find a good version of it on youtube.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10 Acid Bath is good, I think Finger Paintings of the Insane is my favorite song on that album


----------



## TerminalBlue

5/10 Not bad but don't really like the style.


----------



## Wulfgar

8.8/10 Thats some GOOD sh!t right there, chap...I need to get more into The Faceless. im not as familiar with their music as I should be.

This next song is evil in so many ways...parts of it are almost like a horror movie soundtrack.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

5.5/10 I don't really like much techdeath






This is as cheesy as it gets, lol. Is the vocalist wearing glass armor from the Elder Scrolls?


----------



## TerminalBlue

6/10 I kind of like it. Wouldn't ever seek it out. Definitely cheesy.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

4/10 it wasn't bad at first but as it went on the guy's voice really started to annoy me


----------



## TerminalBlue

6/10 I can't seem to get into music where the vocals are the main focus. I like it for what it is though.


----------



## Wulfgar

5.5/10 i'v been trying to get into some of the modern "djenty" 8-string metal but so far I havent found a whole lot of bands that really stand out from eachother in that genre...but idk maybe I havent looked hard enough.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6/10 it was ok, not the best thrash I've heard though






This whole album riffs so hard


----------



## Wulfgar

8.3/10 indeed I hear some nasty riffs...but since Annihilator wasnt thrashy enough for you, why dont you go ahead an post some thrashier thrash?.....

I CHALLENGE YOU ALL TO A THRASH OFF!!!






One of sodom's sickest albums btw


----------



## TerminalBlue

6.5/10 I liked Annihilator more.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7.5/10 love some Skeletonwitch

"why dont you go ahead an post some thrashier thrash?....."
Nah I don't even like Thrash other than a few bands, mainly Kreator and Demolition Hammer


----------



## TerminalBlue

6.5/10 Drumming made me think of this band.

I believe the drummer writes all the music for this band (or most of the music)


----------



## Wulfgar

8.1/10 That REALLY is some good metal..Im delving into some of these bands you've brought to the table...

anyway, im about to pull a 360 with this next band....although I realize that gothic metal is kind of corny and somewhat frowned upon in the metal community abroad, I really dont give a fvck....This band has some of the darkest vocal harmony i'v ever heard...The part at 5:45 is beautiful in a hauntingly somber way.






if the vocal harmony of this band was fused with the epic/symphonic aspect of Fleshgod Apocalypse or Spawn of possession then i'd probably die of multiple eargasms.

also I want to mention once more that Apparition by Spawn of possesion is *delightfully evil* in almost every sense of the word...that song really hits the spot. Its enough to make ludwig van beethoven sh!t his pants...


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10 pretty good funeral doom, their first album Tragedies is so good.






Good techdeath I found a while ago on Bandcamp, surprised I like it so much though, I don't like most techdeath other than Nile.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

6/10 ~ It's a bit fragmented for my taste but there are some great riffs as well. I love that album cover though, that's cool art!


----------



## BeyondOsiris

7/10 Immolation is pretty good

Now for a song none of you have heard!!


----------



## Bert Reynolds

I'll try and bring this thread back...7/10..love old Metallica but not my most favorite song from them. Still good though!

Idk, I was in the mood for some Godsmack tonight. This band always gets me pumped when I blast them. I like the lyrics in this song especially. I can def relate.


----------



## Yer Blues

^ 7.5


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8/10


----------



## BrotherInTheWind

8/10. Loved the instrumentation, but the vocals seemed a bit out of place.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

10/10 That was awesome. The intro kinda sounded a bit like Pelican's style.


----------



## BrotherInTheWind

10/10. I love Electric Wizard, and I prefer Witchcult to Dopethrone. And thanks for reminding me of Pelican, haven't checked then out in a while.


----------

